# Best CC processing company for service business



## Looking4ewes (Apr 30, 2006)

Greetings,

We run a small service business from home and have a need for an occassional credit card transaction. Any ideas which company would work best for us? I was looking into PP email transactions, or perhaps an iphone app. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## countrygurl (Dec 23, 2002)

we take orders by phone our cc service is Leaders. just keep in mind for a small business, accepting credit card costs the business money to have the convience to their customers. ( in the mind of the consumer, if you dont except cc you are not a legit business) example: on $97 transaction $95.07 is deposit directly into my checking acct. then at the end of the month I pay about $20 maintence fee, $4 secruity fee then $0.60 each time you batch out for the day (thats when you actually close out for the day and sumbit the tranactions to be processed. 

so if i take in $500 in cc for the month I pay $37 plus the small *fees subtracted at the time of the transaction from my deposit ($1.93 for $97 transaction) *. 


now if you have a personall paypal account would be the cheapest way

when your customer want to pay with cc. you will log in to your personal paypal acct and send them a payment request, (the customer does not have to have a pp acct) they will receive an email with instruction they can apy with cc, or check. then when the pay paypal will deposit the money into you pp acct then you can transfer into your checking acct.

you can set up a business pp acct but the acct cost money where a personal
pp actual acct is free just a fee to receive money.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

I have a pp business account, it does not cost anything.

there are different services that you can subscribe to that do. they will cost you a per month fee but you do not have to sign up for them unless you want to.

but basic business account cost is nothing,you also get a debit card w/1% back on purchases and can enroll it in a money market fund. 

you can accept credit cards through it, per transaction fee is 30 cents and 2.9% of the total,the % goes down for volume transactions.there is also a micro transaction fee schedule (5%+.05 cents) for those that do a ton of under 10 dollar transactions. other wise no fees. then you can transfer to your bank or use it off the debit card. 

these are for US funded transactions there is additional fees for currency conversion.
all in all I have to say pay pal is your best option for online payments as well as credit cards. suggest you check it out,again cost nothing so go set up a account and search through the services and options available but basic should be all you need.


----------



## countrygurl (Dec 23, 2002)

you are right about pp acct, I think I was thinking about having a shooping cart add to your web site


----------



## Looking4ewes (Apr 30, 2006)

Thanks, the business pp account seems to be best for occassional cc payments.


----------



## unioncreek (Jun 18, 2002)

We've found that the cheapest is at Costco.

Bobg


----------



## countrygurl (Dec 23, 2002)

now i remember with paypal paypal has a credit card gateway where you enter cc info and process your transaction last time I checks it was $30 plus transaction fees.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

You're thinking of Virtual Terminal. 
(Their shopping cart is free. You just pay standard transaction fees)

But yeah, Virtual Terminal is $30 a month plus standard fees. 
It's a screen where you plug in all of the CC info and then submit it just like if the customer had done it all themselves. 
For me, it's worth the $30 as I wouldn't be able to take phone orders otherwise, as some people need to call an order in, rather than ordering online because they have questions, or their computer is having problems or what have you...


I'm not sure it'd be worth it for "the occasional credit card transaction" though...


----------

